# Graphic card under 3k



## coolnikhil (Jul 2, 2010)

As the name of thread suggests, i want to buy a cheap and best graphic card under 3k.
i want one with HDMI slot so that i could connect it to my 26" monitor. i have checked many such as ati 4350.

plz help me buying one.

Thnx......


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 2, 2010)

get 9500GT 512Mb DDR2 (Sparkle) or try get HD4550 512Mb GDDR3 (Sapphire). both will cost you 2.6-3.2k


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 2, 2010)

Get Sapphire HD 4550 512MB DDR3 HDMI @ 2.6k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 2, 2010)

but 9500gt ddr2 is better than hd4550, my vote to 9500gt ddr2


----------



## coolnikhil (Jul 2, 2010)

thnx a lot.....
 but wat abt HD 4650 DDR2 512MB. it is also available at 2.8k......


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 2, 2010)

great deal, hd4650 ddr2 better than 9500gt ddr2


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 2, 2010)

nope. 9500GT beats HD4650 by a small margin. but HD4650 hard to get. its cooler & got DX10.1 (doesn't matter on such a entry level card).


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 2, 2010)

sam yar, hd4650 ddr2 equals 9500gt gddr3, look at toms hardware graphic card hierarchy chart......


----------



## Piyush (Jul 2, 2010)

if 4650 is available then quickly get 1


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 3, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> sam yar, hd4650 ddr2 equals 9500gt gddr3, look at toms hardware graphic card hierarchy chart......



well oh yes. u rite. BTW, in the HD4650 review or maybe HD4550 review. 9500GT beat HD4650 is most of the test. yes by 2-3FPS only. however it wasn't mentioned what memory it was on the 9500GT.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 3, 2010)

sammy some reviews for you, hd4650 is beating 9500gt

here

here

---------- Post added at 09:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 AM ----------

in the toms hardware under 90$ gpu section they have mentioned hd4650 instead of 9500gt for 50$


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 3, 2010)

HD 4650 beats 9500GT anyday.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 3, 2010)

ok guys. i m convinced. yes HD4650 is a better buy than 9500GT


----------



## coolnikhil (Jul 3, 2010)

wat abt HD 4650 vs HD 4550 or HD 4350 ..........


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 3, 2010)

Hd 4650 and 9500gt are both better than those 2


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 3, 2010)

4350 is too less powerful. waste. HD4550 pricing is same as HD4650. maybe 200 bucks difference. but performance is 2 times better.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jul 3, 2010)

is this an agp card or PCI-E ?


----------



## coolnikhil (Jul 3, 2010)

cute.bandar said:


> is this an agp card or PCI-E ?



dude we r talkin abt PCI-E cards......


----------



## coolnikhil (Jul 4, 2010)

hey guys..... thnx 4 ur help m buyin HD4650 but there r 2 models available of it. both r of ASUS. 
Theitdepot - Asus EAH4650-DI-512MD2 Radeon HD4650 512MB DDR2
and 
Graphic Cards =>deltapage.com

can ny1 tell me the difference between these two???????


----------



## ad_reloaded (Jul 6, 2010)

A friend of mine is having MB DG965RY. Which one of the 2 cards 4540 or 9500GT will be supported. Whether any additional power supply is required other than normal cabinet SMPS???


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 6, 2010)

both of them will run...my vote to 9500gt

---------- Post added at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------

can you give his system specs??


----------

